# Prince Hall and Eastern Star



## david918 (Feb 13, 2010)

From what I have heard the Eastern Star is very close to the lodges in Prince Hall.I know there has been volumes written about the relationship between"mainstream" and Prince Hall lodges how is the relationship between the Eastern Star chapters of Prince Hall and mainstream.Do they recognize one another do they allow visitation etc?????


----------



## js4253 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd like to know too


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not sure, but  some of the most prominent African American women are and have been members.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Eastern_Star

(I'll add that the sub-culture of masons on wikipedia don't feel the need to qualify the listing of Eastern Star with PHA as they do the listing of famous Eastern Stars, but it is a sub-culture)

The same question, could be asked, too, of Scottish Rite and York Rite.  As far as I know they are separate, but I haven't researched it much because I'm assuming no relations until all 50 are on board.


----------



## JEbeling (Feb 16, 2010)

I know the rainbow girls have black girls... ! if your a rainbow girl you are excepted into Eastern Star... ! 

at grand chapter have not see any black women.. ! like I see black men at Grand Lodge..?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 17, 2010)

JEbeling said:


> I know the rainbow girls have black girls... ! if your a rainbow girl you are excepted into Eastern Star... !
> 
> at grand chapter have not see any black women.. ! like I see black men at Grand Lodge..?



There are three black men in our lodge and none have black wives.


----------

